# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian For Beginners

## Darobat

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... s&n=507846
I found this book, and I'm wondering if it's any good.  I want to increase m vocabulary and this book says it teaches 4000 words.  Has anyone had any expierence with it?  Is it worth it?

----------


## kwatts59

Never saw this book before.  But I think that you are already way beyond this book.  You probably need a more advanced book.

----------


## Darobat

I'm just looking for books to build my vocab.  Perhaps I'll just go back to my kids books and news articles.

----------


## kwatts59

I am studying the list of 3500 most popular Russian words that was posted here a couple of weeks ago.
There is another list of 5000 words that are sorted base on frequencly of use.
Why not study these words? 
I have been storing Russian words on my cell phone so whenever I look at my cell phone, I see the word.  Eventually it sticks into my head.

----------


## Darobat

lol, good plan.  Maybe I will just continue along the list of 32,459 most common words in order of frequency.  Im up to something like 525 right now.

----------


## challenger

The vast majority of the 4,000 words are in the back as sort of a mini-dictionary. You're better off with a real dictionary.

----------


## Darobat

Well that greatly sucks then.  I guess I'm certian I'll use other sources.

----------


## it is me lolo :)

I think, that the proper way to study Russian- to read adapting books, begin with simple and easy to understand,feather, step by step increase level(I advice to read books where you find 3-10 new words per page).  ::

----------


## Superman

I'm sorry you were put off by 'Russian for beginners'...well, maybe they are right you are too advanced. 
But for others, this is a great book.  It is so, because it makes no apologies for teaching english, when necessary.  It doesn't assume you know what genitive means (as an example), so it explains grammar principles in a simple way.

----------


## TATY

> maybe they are right you are too advanced.

 He isn;t.

----------


## Rounder22

how about carrying around Russian flash cards... everytime you have a second to look .... use that flash card.. eventually they will stick to your mind...

----------


## Darobat

I asked this question four months ago!  Let it die!!

----------


## Rounder22

um.... sorry... geez... try to help a fellow language learner and get this.. ::: shakes head :::   ::

----------


## challenger

Don't mind Darobat-you see, his lime of death is hungry but can only feed on dead topics. You're delaying his meal   ::

----------


## capecoddah

I use flash-cards. I got them from a widely panned "Russian in 10 minutes a day" book. I also use the stick on labels. Not a great plan, but it helps with the utter basics. My Russian speaking friends have noticed that I have more words to use. Whatever works for you... There  is no one single book to learn any language.  I went from "пляж" to "препятствуйте нам велосипед к пляжу" in one summer. I have been lucky to have Russian speaking friends in the summer.
 Darobat, some of us weren't around 4 months ago.

----------

